# Has anyone tried "Focus 2 Pro" plugin?



## New Daddy (Jun 7, 2014)

It looks too good to be true.  http://www.macphun.com/focus

I've seen other "selective focusing" that involves significant time in Photoshop. I can't imagine a simple algorithm can eliminate all that work. Any experiences?


----------



## clee01l (Jun 7, 2014)

As best as I can determine, this is an OSX app and does not run on Windows.  It is not clear but I expect the plugin consists of little more than an external Editor preset that gets installed into LR.


----------



## New Daddy (Jun 7, 2014)

clee01l said:


> As best as I can determine, this is an OSX app and does not run on Windows.  It is not clear but I expect the plugin consists of little more than an external Editor preset that gets installed into LR.



Thanks for the enlightenment. That makes my life really easy!


----------

